
The Greenland ice sheet has melted past the point of no return - asymmetric
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2020/08/25/the-greenland-ice-sheet-has-melted-past-the-point-of-no-return
======
damir00
The planet has been both no-ice and all-ice in it's past. What gives
confidence for the "no return" claim?

~~~
coldtea
No return for us, in our lifetime.

Nobody cares about the planet itself, the same way we don't care what happens
to Venus. We care what happens to the planet affecting us...

